# Empty sack???



## GemGems

Hi, i was wondering if any of you lovely ladies could shed some light on a situation for me. I miscarried last year at 10 weeks. At the emergency scan they could see a sack but no baby and i'd only had minimal bleeding. Does that mean a baby wasn't in the sack in the first place? I'm slightly confused and worried that the same thing will happen again. I am 6.5 weeks gone in my 2nd pregnancy at the minute and this plays on my mind night and day, i cant even concentrate at work. Please, can anyone help?? 

Thanks
GemGems. xxx


----------



## Serene123

I only had a sac at 6 weeks. I had another scan at 7+2 I had a baby with a beating heart. Do you have another scan scheduled?


----------



## GemGems

Sorry, i think i'm confusing everybody. My current (2nd) pregnancy is at 6.5 weeks and everything is ok. 
It was my first pregnancy that i had the empty sack at 10 weeks and then miscarried. 

Thanks. x


----------



## suzan

An empty sac at 10 weeks would be diagnosed as a Blighted Ovum.
This happened to me and I waited 2 weeks to see if we could see something there, but no, it was always empty.

This happens, as I understood, because the egg's quality isn't good, or chromosomal issues took place. This is very common but people arent much educated about it.

Most the the ladies with it miscarry naturally as the body expels it and they never know about it, while others.. like me.. see the fact and experience it.

I am sorry u went thru that and I am glad to hear a story about someone who went thru it and have a healthy pregnancy now.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## GemGems

Thanks very much Suzan. I've never heard of a Blighted Ovam before. When i had the scan, all the nurse said was "i'm sorry but there's no baby". i was so traumatised that i didn't even think to question what that meant. it's only now that i'm pregnant again that i'm worried the same thing might happen. everything is fine so far but its so annoying having to wait till May for my 12 week scan!! 
i'll keep you all posted. xxx


----------



## suzan

GemGems said:


> Thanks very much Suzan. I've never heard of a Blighted Ovam before. When i had the scan, all the nurse said was "i'm sorry but there's no baby". i was so traumatised that i didn't even think to question what that meant. it's only now that i'm pregnant again that i'm worried the same thing might happen. everything is fine so far but its so annoying having to wait till May for my 12 week scan!!
> i'll keep you all posted. xxx

I think I am going to feel the same way.
Try to have an early scan. At 6 weeks there should be a baby with a heartbeat. This way u r relieved . :hugs:
Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## chuckly

I had a blighted ovum last year too. Didn't discover it until 12 week scan. Its like your body has deceived you. I'm preg again now. I got to 9 weeks and couldn't cope with waiting so paid &#163;50 to have an early scan JUST so I knew that there was something there. At first on the scan it didn't show anything and my heart sank and then all of a sudden the lady said there was a heartbeat. I mean all it is is a blob with a heartbeat but at least my body is telling the truth this time. It has put my mind at rest a little but on the other hand I was dated back 3 weeks so went from being 9 to 6! I'm now just gone 8 and although I've seen it and I've had no spotting and cramps I will not relax until I have my 12 week scan which is booked for 12th May. I'm wishing away the time. It's sad because as soon as I know everything is ok It'll start dawning on me that I'm going to have a baby and will only have 6 months left!!! I hope everything works out ok for you too. We'll be finding out around the same time. 

Jenni


----------



## bethyb

if u have any worries ask for a early scan as u have had a previous miscarriage u should be able to have one.


----------



## cherriebright

hi i have been of the pill 2 years now i fell pregernant last year had all the symptoms apart from sickness i whent for my 12 week scan and it turns out it was just a sack and no baby it was devastating they had to remove the sack then they made a whole in my whomb. i then had a smear and it came back with bad blood cells so i had to have loop treatment i now have fallen pregernant again but im only about 5 weeks my symptoms are different this time feeling sick,really bad cramps, head aches,felling tired and spotting brown blood im so worried i will miss carry again can any 1 help please i whent to the doc he was useless i tried to explain and he just said see your midwife at 8-9 weeks and gave me folic acid


----------

